# Trying to make it through the day



## angelstarnash8567 (Jun 3, 2011)

My husband is home and off from work today. We accepted the separation thing yesterday. So I try to stay away. He slept someone all morning because he work last night for night shift. While I try talking to him. Saying can please try again and no talking about the past and no talking about the problems. Mistake, I know. I just missed him. It is hard that I want to cuddle and want affection and love. Later I am going to meet up with family and go out for a church event for fundraising. So help me make it. No argument this time when we talk. He just say no he dont want that and he say just leave me alone that all he will say. I dont understand anyways walk away and came in here continue what I was doing before he woke up and now I am up here. Help!!!! I am hurting inside it feels like my heart been stomped on.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry, sounds like you're having a very rough time 

I know it feels to miss the person who is hurting you most, trust me. It's not fun but you did the right thing. Post here for support instead of going to him for it.


----------

